# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Nhắn a NamCNC !

## CBNN

Báo cáo anh Nam giờ em nó đã đứng được , tượt lên nhún xuống được , quay tới lui được . Mà không có mũi để test :Frown:  .
Anh gửi xuống cho cái đầu gắn mũi M4, M5 , M8 kèm theo cơ số mũi đi kèm nhé ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------

embedded, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ có ngay , mà tại sao không gửi lên tui test cho , mua nhiêu đó hết thêm 1 chai hả ? mấy ông khôn gì dữ vậy ?!!!!

----------

embedded, nhatson

----------


## CBNN

thì đàng nào chẳng mua để xài , cơ mà sao hum bữa anh nói mua ve chai 50k/ cái đầu , tường anh lụm một mớ rùi . Để xem , em kiếm mũi M6 test trước đã , chỉ sợ nó quay ko nổi thôi , hộp số này tỉ lệ truyền có 1/4 thôi , nếu dc 1/10 thì hay quá !

----------

embedded

----------


## CKD

Nếu mua thì mua nhiều nhiều nhé.. theo em thì nó phải gãy ít nhiều thì mới kết thúc dự án được.

----------

embedded

----------


## cnclaivung

sẳn có đại ca Nam ở đây, nhờ đại ca độ dum em con spinl 1,5 ăn gỗ cho hết công suất được không anh, nghe anh em khoe anh độ lại xoáy nòng đôn dên , cam xăng nồi dử tợn lắm , nên muốn có cái để bước ra giang hồ cho tui nó né chơi....nha đại ca

----------

embedded

----------


## Gamo

Nam ơi, con sờ pín mày độ cho tau xong chưa?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Bác nói cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan ạ? E thấy ngay ngã tư Vĩnh Viễn - Lý Nam Đế (cạnh chỗ Mr Hưng anh Nam hay mua đồ) bán nhiều, hàng chưa xài nhưng để rỉ sét, 1-13mm giá 35k/cái. Mua chục cái 280k. Hôm trước em lấy chục cái, xài được. Có 2 loại đầu trục côn và vặn ốc luôn.

E đang độ con khoan từ, thêm nam châm vào là chạy được. Đang có 1 cái 300ohm, cấp 110V AC (~150DC) chung với khoan luôn OK, tính ra khoảng 60W, lực chắc được hơn 100kg mà thấy có vẻ chưa đủ, hơi nóng, tìm con thứ 2 chưa ra.
Thanks.

----------

embedded, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

---Cám ơn Ga con , ai biết cái ông ngay góc ngã tư bán hàng xịn đâu , thỉnh thoảng ghé chơi mới được , biết đâu lụm được bí kíp.... sẵn đây hỏi bác làm con spindle ATC xong chưa ? chưa thấy hình ảnh kế tiếp , em có 1 con y chang , đang học hỏi kinh nghiệm của chú làm 1 lần ăn ngay luôn.

---chú chí thiện kia , lấy đâu ra đôn dên spindle cha , mấy con spindle khó nhai lắm , thay bạc là mừng húm rồi

Dạ bác Gà mái Mơ ơi , sao ông hay đu dây quá , thấy ai làm gì cũng ham hố , cái máy của mày xong chắc chắn tao làm xong và đem cho mày mượn chạy chơi luôn.

Còn cái đầu kẹp mũi taro kia thì bèo nhèo cũng 250K 1 cái nhé , thêm 1 loại 1 cây taro nữa thì hết bà nó 1 chai ..... cái taro này anh ước mơ nó làm tới M6 là mừng rồi..... nếu chưa đủ lực anh DIY thêm 1 xíu cho cái hộp số 1:50 luôn để nó chơi tới M8 cho nó dữ.

----------

cnclaivung, embedded

----------


## CBNN

Đầu gắn mũi taro bác ợ ! chứ gắn mũi khoan thì cần gì nhiều đầu ! 
Bác cho xin hình cái khoan từ DIY của bác được không ah? nam châm thì em có hướng làm rồi sử dụng điện 220v luôn cho khỏe .  Chứ 110v thì gần xưởng cũng có cái tiệm đồ cũ có vài con khoan từ mini giá khoảng từ 1tr8 trở lên .

----------

embedded

----------


## CBNN

> nếu chưa đủ lực anh DIY thêm 1 xíu cho cái hộp số 1:50 luôn để nó chơi tới M8 cho nó dữ.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/44...#ixzz3a7BEQxCw


Nó chỉ đủ điều kiện để chạy test thôi , còn nhiều thứ phải hoàn thiện lắm , phải tương đối vừa ý rồi thì trinh chiến vài con máy thì mới về tay anh Nam dc  :Stick Out Tongue: v. 
cơ mà phiên bản sau thì kiếm  đồ 220v luôn xài cho khoẻ , mấy cái dụng dụ di động này cứ vướng phải mấy cái nguồn là lỉnh khỉnh ah !

----------

embedded

----------


## Gamo

> ---Cám ơn Ga con , ai biết cái ông ngay góc ngã tư bán hàng xịn đâu , thỉnh thoảng ghé chơi mới được , biết đâu lụm được bí kíp.... sẵn đây hỏi bác làm con spindle ATC xong chưa ? chưa thấy hình ảnh kế tiếp , em có 1 con y chang , đang học hỏi kinh nghiệm của chú làm 1 lần ăn ngay luôn.
> 
> ---chú chí thiện kia , lấy đâu ra đôn dên spindle cha , mấy con spindle khó nhai lắm , thay bạc là mừng húm rồi
> 
> Dạ bác Gà mái Mơ ơi , sao ông hay đu dây quá , thấy ai làm gì cũng ham hố , cái máy của mày xong chắc chắn tao làm xong và đem cho mày mượn chạy chơi luôn.
> 
> Còn cái đầu kẹp mũi taro kia thì bèo nhèo cũng 250K 1 cái nhé , thêm 1 loại 1 cây taro nữa thì hết bà nó 1 chai ..... cái taro này anh ước mơ nó làm tới M6 là mừng rồi..... nếu chưa đủ lực anh DIY thêm 1 xíu cho cái hộp số 1:50 luôn để nó chơi tới M8 cho nó dữ.


Hehe, tau đang tính làm con taro xách tay đây. Đã có motor giảm tốc 1:50 rồi, đang tính vác qua mày hỏi vụ gắn đầu kẹp taro đây & lấy con sờ pin luôn...

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ tại em nói chơi mừ, thì thay bạc dùm em nhé, em gửi lên anh , ừ cái nhé anh nam, sẳn nhờ anh độ luôn đầu colet cho em makita nhà em chơi được các loại dao của đong phương bất bại, còn vụ giảm ồn em có kế sáh rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

collet thì nhờ bác Cube tí ti nhập hàng đi , ngày trước bác ấy nhập chục cái collet của con makita về giúp anh em đó.

Thay bạc hả? spindle TQ , em thấy nên nhập bạc đạn hệ TQ thì ổn hơn , vì cũng là 7xxx mà nó có luôn nắp bích mới dữ , còn 6xxx em tháo ra xem thấy nó cũng là dòng tua cao , cái rế giữ bi cũng bằng nhựa chịu nhiệt luôn đó , hơi bị ghê luôn , nhưng mỗi tội runout hơi lớn , nó khắc phục được cái này nữa thì xài TQ luôn cho nó vừa túi tiền.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác Nam CNC kiếm giúp e 4 vòng bi 7210 đc k?ngoài này e tìm k đc, toàn vòng bi đầu 6 loại nhỏ.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Báo cáo anh Nam giờ em nó đã đứng được , tượt lên nhún xuống được , quay tới lui được . Mà không có mũi để test .
> Anh gửi xuống cho cái đầu gắn mũi M4, M5 , M8 kèm theo cơ số mũi đi kèm nhé ! .


thừa thắng xông lên cho kịp với bạn bè dông âu  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, embedded

----------


## anhcos

Spindle chơi khí nén sao mà portable được đây bác, mà nó quay cũng khá chậm nhỉ.

----------


## nhatson

> Spindle chơi khí nén sao mà portable được đây bác, mà nó quay cũng khá chậm nhỉ.


em nghĩ spindle là động cơ thuỷ lực ah

----------


## CKD

Mấy anh Tây có nhiều con portable phang sắt lắm.. có mấy con còn chạy quét mặt được luôn ấy chứ. Dẫn động bằng thủy lực.. chậm nhưng khỏe kinh.

----------


## nhatson

mà em nghĩ lại rồi, portable ..... kiểu này khoai tây nó mới khênh nổi, khoai lang mình đảm bảo ko nổi

----------

